# Do you go for the same women?



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Do you find when you were dating, or are currently dating, that you went for the same kind of women.

Same baggage or maybe you find you have the same relationship problems with women over and over?


----------



## WayTooAverage (Jul 29, 2011)

I think that's a problem with a lot of people. We seem to be attracted to a certain type of woman/man because of who we are and our upbringing. How many times have you heard a man or woman leaving his or her mate only to go and find someone with the same issues, looks and disposition! I have even heard that if a husband has a bad alcoholic problem, then gets help and becomes sober, the woman will dump him then go out and find another alcoholic! It all comes down to who we are, our paradigm of life ect.. That's why therapy and self discovery is so important. We need to become emotionally healthy so we attract healthy people.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmm... I'd like to think not... My GF is a lot different than my stbxw, In a lot of ways. Perhaps though, there's some core similarities that I haven't noticed.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WayTooAverage (Jul 29, 2011)

PBear said:


> Hmmm... I'd like to think not... My GF is a lot different than my stbxw, In a lot of ways. Perhaps though, there's some core similarities that I haven't noticed.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Then you have learned your lesson. Good for you! *:smthumbup:


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

WayTooAverage said:


> That's why therapy and self discovery is so important. We need to become emotionally healthy so we attract healthy people.


I was leaning this way. Thanks for the affirmation.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

How about those who end up with the same or similar names? I first noticed this with Johnny Carson. Married three with names like Joan, Joanne and Joanna or something like that. 

Reconnectioning with old friends on FB, some of my old buddies married girls with the same name of girls they dated for years in their teens. 

Could it be that name helps them connect to that first love?


----------

